# What's your new years resolution?



## Danielx64 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yeah just wondering, what's your new years resolution?

For me it's reading Victoria's good and start using Lightroom classic and DXO Photolab more.


----------



## wendy23234 (Jan 6, 2020)

To live fearlessly.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 6, 2020)

300 PPI


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 7, 2020)

RikkFlohr said:


> 300 PPI


Improving my Lightroom skills!


----------



## davidedric (Jan 7, 2020)

Not to have any (saves early disappointment!)


----------



## Sandyjas (Jan 9, 2020)

To keep Importing!


----------

